# Need an awesome cookie recipe



## Aldente (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello all bakers!

I have been asked to make cookies for a bake sale.  This will be in a couple weeks so I have plenty of time to find a great recipe. And this is the first time I will be entering in a bake sale.

Well, my typical choice for a great cookie is the Original Toll House Chocolate Chip Cookie but I wanted to do something beyond the typical cookie for this.

If you have a recipe that you like better, or a variation on the classic Toll House Cookie that you just love please post it!

And just some additional info for the bake sale.. I am told that cookies with oatmeal are usually a big hit at these bake sales.

Also, bars are welcome in this bake sale (fudge, peanut butter, etc.).

I do plan to test the recipe(s) before the bake sale.

Thank you!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't get Toll house cookies here but this is a chocolate cookie recipe that you may like.

Have you ever had the Triple Chocolate Indulgence ? This recipe is one I make often and yields a good amount of cookies. (about 80) Recipe is from Bo.Friberg. If you are worried about the walnuts, then just omit them.

1 pound ( 445 g) sweet dark chocolate

6 ounces (170 g) unsweetened chocolate

3 ounces of butter (85 g) unsalted butter

5 eggs

14 ounces (400 g) granulated sugar

½ teaspoon (3 g) mocha paste or 2 tablespoons (30 ml) coffee reduction

1 teaspoon (5 ml) vanilla extract

3 ounces (85 g ) cake flour

2 teaspoons (8 g) baking powder

1 teaspoon (5 g) salt

8 ounces (225 g) dark chocolate chips

8 ounces ( 225 g) white chocolate , coarsely chopped

6 ounces (170 g) chopped walnuts

Powdered sugar

Chop the dark and unsweetened chocolates into small pieces. Place in a bowl with the butter and melt together over simmering water.
Whip the eggs and granulated sugar at high speed until light and fluffy. Blend in the mocha paste or coffee reduction and the vanilla. Fold the egg mixture into the melted chocolate.
Combine the flour, baking powder, salt, chocolate chips, chopped white chocolate, and walnuts. Add to the chocolate and egg mixture and stir just until combined. Refrigerate the dough until it is firm enough to handle.
Divide the dough into 4 equal pieces, approximately 1 pound 2 ounces (510 g) each. Roll each piece into a rope 16 inches (40 cm) long , using powdered sugar on your work surface to prevent the dough from sticking. Refrigerate the ropes until they are firm.
Using a sharp serrated knife, cut each rope into 20 equal pieces. Place the cookies, cut-side down , on sheet pans lined with baking paper or Silpats
Bake the cookies, double-panned, at 375 F (190 C) for about 10 to 12 minutes.


----------



## Aldente (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow!

This looks like an awesome cookie!  I will have to try it.

Thanks petalsandcoco


----------



## Aldente (Apr 26, 2012)

Petal

I have a question about the coffee reduction.

I am not able to find any mocha paste so I would like to make the coffee reduction.  Can you tell me how you do this?

Thanks.


----------



## martinbond (May 3, 2012)

Recipe Sounds really delicious!! I would also try making it once. Had never tried making such before.

Kitchen Faucets


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I think you will enjoy this recipe.

To Continue that recipe with the coffee reduction , you would want to brew a pot of fresh coffee (not instant)

1) Make the coffee ten times the normal strength

2) Bring the coffee to a boil in a saucepan and reduce by half.

3) Let it cool down. The reduction can be stored at room temperature for a few days, but it should be refrigerated if its to be kept for longer.

I have tried several recipes from my book , should you want to know what the other cookie recipes are just let me know.

Petals.


----------



## lalmajid (Jun 1, 2010)

225g unsalted butter at room temperature
350g light brown sugar
2 eggs
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
400g plain flour
1/2 tsp salt
21/2 tsp soda bicarbonate
225g dark chocolate roughly chopped

at 170 c bake for 10 min


----------

